# So what is everybody's go to Stogie these days?



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I myself enjoy a few while on the lake. The Nub Maduro by Oliva is a tasty one that goes great perching. I also enjoy the Gurkha Seduction for the long boat ride back from Peele or the weather bouy. After the fish are cleaned a nice little Oliva series V melanio goes great with an ice cold Budlight. Of course any Padron will fit all situations.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Go to is the Camacho Connecticut Churchill, but my favorite is the Romeo y Julieta Reserva Churchill. So much flavor...yummm


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great topic, I will be following closely. I Just recently discovered cigars, some of my favorites so far have been a Nat Sherman, and a Baccarat. Got a couple Nubs I think I'll try out this weekend.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Winston lite..lol Close as I come to cigars..lol


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No cigars and roll my own cigarettes for 80¢/pack.You guys got too much money


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the cheap backwoods sweet aroma! !!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I luv the smell. Do u guys inhale? Or is it just for taste


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Been smoking A cigar called Brickhouse. I have also found that my does a better job of cutting then one of those fancy cigar cutters.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

X2 on the backwoods


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chocolate or bubblegum are my cigars of choice. I grew up with my old man smoking RG Dunn or White Owls. Man did they stink up a car.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Acid's are a good smoke.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Acid 1400cc or deep dish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Macadudo...all the way


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Aurturo Fuentes double chateau, madero wrapper.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Umm,black n milds. Plastic or filtered tip.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember trying to smoke swisher sweets and phillies,ewwwwww...


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Used to enjoy Macanudo Hyde Park for many years. Gave up on cigars after struggling to find control over my humidor, was either to dry and they cracked or too moist and they got moldy. Then after using one of these for coffee storage, I thought what if.......check it out:

http://www.oxo.com/p-438-pop-container-big-square-40-quart.aspx

I have many friends who have switched to this now, easy to control and monitor. 

Anywho, gave up on the Macanudos, I think their quality went down hill, had lots of "plugged" cigars. Have been enjoying a recent find, Gran Habano, nice smoke for $2.50. You can find nice bundles on Cigar International. 

I don't inhale, it is an expensive hobby, however I may only have one to three a month, usually while golfing, or with a nice bourbon on the patio.

Also like Tabak, Caio, Isla Del Sol, mild to medium smoke,lots of good affordable cigars out there. A good indication of quality will be how even the burn is, how well it holds an ash, draw. I use a "V" cutter, puts a nice trough through the cigar.

BTW, I remember Swisher and Phillies, yuk. If you've ever had an interest give a good smoke a try, read reviews.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No cigars and roll my own cigarettes for 80¢/pack.You guys got too much money


I roll my own also. It's the only way to go now days.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Marsh Wheeling or Parodi with a nice glass of Wild Irish Rose


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

billjaco said:


> Marsh Wheeling or Parodi with a nice glass of Wild Irish Rose


My grandfather chewed and smoked both Marsh Wheelings and Parodi's. He stunk up the whole house with those. I bought him some Cubans when I was out of the country and all he did was chew on them. I never bought him a good cigar again.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Been smoking A cigar called Brickhouse. I have also found that my does a better job of cutting then one of those fancy cigar cutters.


Stopped by the Pipe Rack yesterday and first smoke I saw was a Brickhouse, remembered you recommended it so I picked one up and tried it last night. Great smoke, I think I'll pick up a few more of those. 
Your what does a better job of cutting?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Stopped by the Pipe Rack yesterday and first smoke I saw was a Brickhouse, remembered you recommended it so I picked one up and tried it last night. Great smoke, I think I'll pick up a few more of those.
> Your what does a better job of cutting?


Knife... sorry.. Cut little V in it.. Always have a knife, never seem to hang onto those cigar cutters.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I started to puff on cigars about a year ago because my uncle got a Thompson cigar catalog. I know they are probable looked down upon by serious cigar smokers but man I love the Torpedo samplers! Only 1.50 a stick and good, at least to me. So guys am I missing something? Should I try the higher quality sticks? Great thread all ears!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rocky Patels or Ghurka's


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Always looking for the perfect smoke. Still haven't found it but many good ones mentioned above. For an after fishing smoke I do like a Acid Earthiness, Blonde or Kuba Kuba, Drew Estate always makes a quality cigar. Another fun infused cigar is the Maker's Mark, I know not some folks cup O tea but I like em'... I second the Nub, definitely a good one. However, the best  smoke I've ever had were some Cuban Cohiba's. Not the one's you pick up in the states they are just so so. The devil lives inside the Cubans....

If your looking for a good cheap smoke though, J&R, Casa De Garcia's. Outstanding for the price.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

angler69 said:


> I started to puff on cigars about a year ago because my uncle got a Thompson cigar catalog. I know they are probable looked down upon by serious cigar smokers but man I love the Churchill samplers! Only 1.50 a stick and good, at least to me. So guys am I missing something? Should I try the higher quality sticks? Great thread all ears!!!


Only thing you can do is buy a higher priced cigar and see for yourself. If you enjoy what your smoking leave it be..


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

mkalink said:


> I myself enjoy a few while on the lake. The Nub Maduro by Oliva is a tasty one that goes great perching. I also enjoy the Gurkha Seduction for the long boat ride back from Peele or the weather bouy. After the fish are cleaned a nice little Oliva series V melanio goes great with an ice cold Budlight. Of course any Padron will fit all situations.


A Slick Wille Monacanudeo


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the Gurkha


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Be nice to the Swishers I work for them. Lol. We also own Drew Estates and those are the premium cigars. 
The Swishers sell like crazy for several reasons. We sold over a billion cigars by the end of June this year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

bobk....I was wondering... I like Makers Mark and had heard Drew Estate had a whisky infused cigar. Is that true? If so, do you know the name of it?
Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think it's the MUWAT Kentucky Fire cured. I'm not for sure though. 
The premiums are a whole different line from what I sell. I have tried many of the Drew estates though.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

CAO Brazilian Gol are always in my humidor. Favorite.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

gumbygold said:


> CAO Brazilian Gol are always in my humidor. Favorite.
> View attachment 192937


Those are good.. Yes sir...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

gumbygold said:


> CAO Brazilian Gol are always in my humidor. Favorite.
> View attachment 192937


I always have a few in my humidor, great stick. I think I will have one now.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

bobk said:


> Be nice to the Swishers I work for them. Lol. We also own Drew Estates and those are the premium cigars.
> The Swishers sell like crazy for several reasons. We sold over a billion cigars by the end of June this year.


Did NOT know that, I knew Drew Estates was HUGE, didn't know Swisher owned them. So....knowing that you work for them.......hook a brudda up!!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

angler69 said:


> I started to puff on cigars about a year ago because my uncle got a Thompson cigar catalog. I know they are probable looked down upon by serious cigar smokers but man I love the Churchill samplers! Only 1.50 a stick and good, at least to me. So guys am I missing something? Should I try the higher quality sticks? Great thread all ears!!!


Make yourself a little notebook, keep your rings, make notes of the smokes you like or dislike. Since the industry has gotten so big, there are a lot of good ones out there. 

You can find nice bundle deals at the places on line, just go in and read a lot of the reviews. You'll get a particular liking, some like medium to full body cigars, I like more mild to medium. 

Give the Gran Habano a look. The first one I had was given to me, I was VERY impressed with it, and looked it up thinking it would be a $7-$10 cigar, only around $2.50. I'm going to check out the Churchills you recommended.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Did NOT know that, I knew Drew Estates was HUGE, didn't know Swisher owned them. So....knowing that you work for them.......hook a brudda up!!


We are going to a big sampling event in a month hopefully I can load up on some then.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone care to share any pointers on a humidor? Right now I am using ziplock with hydrating packs untill I figure this whole thing out. Seems like anything thing else there is a lot available at every price point.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> Anyone care to share any pointers on a humidor? Right now I am using ziplock with hydrating packs untill I figure this whole thing out. Seems like anything thing else there is a lot available at every price point.


I got mine on E-Bay, there are some pretty good deals, if you know what you are looking for. I found an Oasis electric humidifier for $30 and a 150 cigar humidor $25. Tupperware with the hydrating packs work until you find one. Just keep it some where dark and the temperature is below 80. I try to maintain mine 76 degrees and 76% humidity.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Make yourself a little notebook, keep your rings, make notes of the smokes you like or dislike. Since the industry has gotten so big, there are a lot of good ones out there.
> 
> You can find nice bundle deals at the places on line, just go in and read a lot of the reviews. You'll get a particular liking, some like medium to full body cigars, I like more mild to medium.
> 
> Give the Gran Habano a look. The first one I had was given to me, I was VERY impressed with it, and looked it up thinking it would be a $7-$10 cigar, only around $2.50. I'm going to check out the Churchills you recommended.


I looked again and it's the Torpedo sampler....sorry


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

lotaluck said:


> Anyone care to share any pointers on a humidor? Right now I am using ziplock with hydrating packs untill I figure this whole thing out. Seems like anything thing else there is a lot available at every price point.


Any cedar humidor with humidistat will do the job. Use distilled water on the pad. Extra cost is for exterior finish. Personal preference there.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe #2 was my favorite. Never ran into a bad maduro when trying different ones of them either.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> Anyone care to share any pointers on a humidor? Right now I am using ziplock with hydrating packs untill I figure this whole thing out. Seems like anything thing else there is a lot available at every price point.


Click the link on my reply on the first page. 

I've been through several cedar lined humidors over the last 25yrs, unless you have an electronic humidification system, they are a pain. Especially during our dry winters. 

I've switched to that OXO container, with a jar of the humidification beads, and it's golden! Those beads release the moisture at a desired rate. If you choose to go with a wooden humidor, do yourself a favor and do not use the little humidifier those come with that use the green packing that the florists use, they are terrible.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried new one this weekend, 601 La Bomba Napalm. Medium to mild earthy taste with a peppery finish. I really enjoyed it. I will order more of these.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just bought a couple Acid Blondie. I really like it gonna have to buy a few more!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Click the link on my reply on the first page.
> 
> I've been through several cedar lined humidors over the last 25yrs, unless you have an electronic humidification system, they are a pain. Especially during our dry winters.
> 
> I've switched to that OXO container, with a jar of the humidification beads, and it's golden! Those beads release the moisture at a desired rate. If you choose to go with a wooden humidor, do yourself a favor and do not use the little humidifier those come with that use the green packing that the florists use, they are terrible.


Thanks for the link, I may go that rout just not sure yet. 

On another note I had my first cigar that I thought was absolutely terrible a couple days ago. It was a lone wolf and came recommended by the pipe rack. Not my taste for sure, tasted like what a cigarette but smells like.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

angler69 said:


> Just bought a couple Acid Blondie. I really like it gonna have to buy a few more!


The Kuba Kuba's are one of their best, a bit fuller I think but very tasty. The Earthiness is a very similar smoke to the Blondie.

I just picked up a couple Blanton's . Can't wait to give em' a shot.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Gave up the cigars years back but still give the Redman regular green pouch hell.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mkalink said:


> My grandfather chewed and smoked both Marsh Wheelings and Parodi's. He stunk up the whole house with those. I bought him some Cubans when I was out of the country and all he did was chew on them. I never bought him a good cigar again.


Parodi's smell like they are made out of oily rags from an automobile repair shop! You know why your Granddad just chewed on those Cubans? Because they were so tasty! 



Gottagofishn said:


> Always looking for the perfect smoke. Still haven't found it but many good ones mentioned above. For an after fishing smoke I do like a Acid Earthiness, Blonde or Kuba Kuba, Drew Estate always makes a quality cigar. Another fun infused cigar is the Maker's Mark, I know not some folks cup O tea but I like em'... I second the Nub, definitely a good one. However, the best  smoke I've ever had were some Cuban Cohiba's. Not the one's you pick up in the states they are just so so. The devil lives inside the Cubans....
> 
> If your looking for a good cheap smoke though, J&R, Casa De Garcia's. Outstanding for the price.


Every time we'd go fishing in Canada we'd stop at the brewery retail for genuine Canadian beer, and a tobacconist for genuine Cuban cigars. The Cuban Cohibas were a revelation! 

Back during the height of the cigar craze (I'm guessing), Arturo Fuente introduced the Fuente Fuente Opus X. They were impossible to find around here. My buddy went to a business conference in Philly, and found a tobacconist downtown. He told me the entire store was one giant humidor! The most amazing cigar store he has ever seen. Anyway, one day we're out fishing Pymatuning and he reaches into his tackle box and pulls out a Ziploc baggie with two cigars in it. He hands me one, and it's an Opus X! He says, "Enjoy, buddy!" It was a torpedo and a phenomenal smoke. Lasted me the better part of 6 hours!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Stopped at a cigar shoppe in Strongsville this last Thursday... Saw some Acids an was going to buy few... But the proprietor told me they Acids are flavored cigars! Heck no! I did get some Rockys, and he sold me one that really was not bad.. Sure wish I could remember the name... Eddy something I think.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Stopped at a cigar shoppe in Strongsville this last Thursday... Saw some Acids an was going to buy few... But the proprietor told me they Acids are flavored cigars! Heck no! I did get some Rockys, and he sold me one that really was not bad.. Sure wish I could remember the name... Eddy something I think.


I had a nub cafe expresso this evening. It was coffee flavored and one I will surely enjoy again. I picked up a Acid last week and it smelled like perfume, quickly put it back and moved on to something else.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Stopped at a cigar shoppe in Strongsville this last Thursday... Saw some Acids an was going to buy few... But the proprietor told me they Acids are flavored cigars! Heck no! I did get some Rockys, and he sold me one that really was not bad.. Sure wish I could remember the name... Eddy something I think.


I'm not a big fan of Acids, they tend to be too sweet for my taste. If you find a cigar you like save the ring and make some notes on the back of it. I keep them in a ziplock bag and before you order some or go to the smoke shop. You can go through the rings and refresh your mind of what you liked. I enjoyed a Gurkha Legend this weekend great smoke. I you find the buy more than one or you'll regret it. I did smoke an Acid Nasty and it wasn't bad. Tasted like a strong orange pekoe tea bag, but burnt better. Weird shape on those things too.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on, anybody smoking something good out there. I had a Gurkha Legend Double Maduro on Sunday and I loved it. Big smoke, that thing burnt for almost 2 1/2 hours on my way home from the lake. Also enjoyed another CAO Brazilla GOL over the weekend too. I do highly recommend the CAO Brazilla Gol or the Italia they are both rather mild and have hardly any after taste. It has big flavor but doesn't overwhelm you or whatever your drinking. My wife loves the smell of them too.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Stopped at a cigar shoppe in Strongsville this last Thursday... Saw some Acids an was going to buy few... But the proprietor told me they Acids are flavored cigars! Heck no! I did get some Rockys, and he sold me one that really was not bad.. Sure wish I could remember the name... Eddy something I think.


Always liked going in there. He is very knowledgeable.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a cigar shop in Port Clinton, North Coast Cigar Bar. He has a great selection in the walk in humidor. Plus you can enjoy a smoke and a drink there.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

never really got into good cigars. I prefer a black and mild wine wood tip if I am going for tobacco. I figure you can get something a lot better rolled up for $10-20 than a cigar


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Just thought I would revive my post. I am still searching for a Gurkha that I don't enjoy. I smoked on of their off brand low budget cigars while cutting my grass the other day. It was a Hudson Bay torpedo and I really enjoyed it. It was very mild compared to the other Gurkhas I have smoked yet full of flavor. This past weekend I had a Gurkha Legend Doble Maduro and wow what a great stick.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I picked up a smoke in Strongsville couple weeks ago... Cant remember the name, but it had three X's on it. Like it and will get more when I go up again..


----------



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

Great topic....my favorite is the Padron 1926. For a cheaper smoke, I like the Brickhouse.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

rdramey said:


> Great topic....my favorite is the Padron 1926. For a cheaper smoke, I like the Brickhouse.[/QUOTE
> Try the Padron 1964 Anniversary, the 1926 is a wonderful smoke too. Never tried a Brickhouse but it is on my short list.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bahahahahaha lol


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

CAO American if I want something a bit more mild I go CAO Italia. There's a neat little shop in easton if I want a single but my dad and I do bulk orders from cigars international. The more you spend the more you save, right?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

rdramey said:


> Great topic....my favorite is the Padron 1926. For a cheaper smoke, I like the Brickhouse.


for what it is, the brickhouse is good smoke... Might have to stop in the pipe and pleasure store tomorrow and get more..


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Fishing this weekend.... I think I will try a Legend.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

FAB said:


> Gave up the cigars years back but still give the Redman regular green pouch hell.


Thought I was the only one left chewing Redman


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The Pipe Rack in S.Akron ,on Manchester [email protected] W.Wilbeth,, has "Tosses",,or seconds,,that are rolled by Students,,as I was told,They are mostly Dominican ??..I like them,, because they're inexpensive..But taste great..IMO.. They have Sweets,,that are dipped in a flavor rum /sweet light syrup.. & also have Naturals.. I get $10-15 worth of them,,they last well in the fridge ,,sealed & humidified .(I only smoke them on the Water)occasionally.. I also like small Acid,with the Purple band..VERY aromatic!!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Thought I would revive this thread. Winter is approaching and I don't smoke in the house. I guess I'll be cutting back some freezing on the side porch to enjoy a smoke. I find myself buying much smaller coronas for this time of year.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Seaturd said:


> Thought I was the only one left chewing Redman


No man I go through more Redman than I do gasoline in the boat. And deer hunting, you can track me in the snow like a double lung shot Buck.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

d


BronzebackFanatic said:


> My collection includes everything from Padron 65 year and Podermo to CAO Brazilia and La Gloria Serie R (maduro). I also have a few real Cohiba, Bolivar, Partaga Serie E and of course Monte Cristo No. 2
> 
> Now, you of course asked about go-to sticks, not necessarily top shelf. When I'm out on/in the water I'm not going to run the risk of ruining a 30-dollar import I had to stash in my luggage the last time I was in the Caribbean because of a few sprinkles or the wind interfering with a proper burn. For that, I "go to" the lower dollar stuff - preferably under $5/stick. And for the money, I don't know that you can beat the overall value found in Flor de Oliva Gold. I will take a couple Rothschild with me on outings and leave the high dollar stuff at home.
> 
> If you are fortunate enough to have a retailer in your area that sells Drew Estate, check out the Liga Privada line. No. 9 or T52, both are good. Just make sure you've had a heavy steak dinner beforehand. These are truly full bodied cigars and are not for the uninitiated.


The CAO Brazilia Gol is one of my favorites as is the LaGloria Serie R as for Habanos, I do love the Monte Cristo No. 2. On the less expensive side Drew Estate has a few that I enjoy. Their Kentucky Fire Cured, smell like crap till you light it up. I also have smoked a few Cheap Bastards, (sorry Mods. but that is the name) they are less than $3 each and aren't that bad. I have a couple Liga Privada's in my humidor but haven't tried them yet. Oliva Serie O, G, AND V are all good smokes. I order most of my cigars online, even the Habanos. This is one of the best thing about trolling for walleyes. It easy to set the auto pilot, fire up a stogie, and enjoy while watching the rods.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

AyC Grenadier Minis. Blended with Cuban seed Tobacco. Natural Imported Wrapper. These come in a box of 5 and cost about 5 bucks a box. Kind of hard to find sometimes. Forget the ring size but they are about the size of my little finger.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This year, got most of my cigars from Cigar International. Last month I ordered a Sampler Box. It has a number of top quality stogies including Rocky Patels, Aurturo Fuente's, Ghurkas, CAO's, Drew Estates & other highly rated brands.





_*I'M READY FOR ICE!!*_


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Welfare bear, straight long cut please, if I'm feeling fancy Copenhagen southern blend.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

How muchwasthat John? And how long do they last?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

seang22 said:


> How muchwasthat John? And how long do they last?


Cigar International has a bunch of Samplers... just go on their website and check them out.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

There are a bunch of places to order Cigars online. Cigar.com. JR's. And as mentioned before cigar international. I have ordered from all of them and they are all pretty similar in selection and price. I also have a couple places online to get real Cuban cigars.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Time to bring this back to life. I have been smoking Cubans this summer and I find it very hard to smoke the non Cubans. Monticristo #'s 2,4,and 5's Ramon Allones Specially select, Cohiba Magicos, Secretos and Siglo IV's all some of my favorite Cubans. I hope they never legalize their sale in this country. They will never be able to keep up with demand and they will get even more expensive.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

White series....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

mkalink said:


> There are a bunch of places to order Cigars online. Cigar.com. JR's. And as mentioned before cigar international. I have ordered from all of them and they are all pretty similar in selection and price. I also have a couple places online to get real Cuban cigars.


ahhh... cubans online? Federal laws allow Cuban Cigars to be delivered in this country.. Or is now allowed? you are more than welcomed to PM me the link...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Time to resurrect this again. Anyone smoking anything new, well I have and I thought I would share it. On the recommendation of a friend in the cigar world, I bought a box of Por Larranaga Piscadores. As usual, from Bob's recommendations, I was plesently surprised. These are a great Cuban smoke that won't break the bank. They need to spend a little more time in the humidor,as it was a touch raw. Only a little over a month in humidor, but by summer these should be perfect.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

been smoking the Makers Mark wow! 
bought a bunch at krogers and another liquior store excellent smoke a little pricey at $11


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

CAO's


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Bright Lights,imported from Colorado.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Always looking for the perfect smoke. Still haven't found it but many good ones mentioned above. For an after fishing smoke I do like a Acid Earthiness, Blonde or Kuba Kuba, Drew Estate always makes a quality cigar. Another fun infused cigar is the Maker's Mark, I know not some folks cup O tea but I like em'... I second the Nub, definitely a good one. However, the best  smoke I've ever had were some Cuban Cohiba's. Not the one's you pick up in the states they are just so so. The devil lives inside the Cubans....
> 
> If your looking for a good cheap smoke though, J&R, Casa De Garcia's. Outstanding for the price.


Just smoked a few of those (Cohiba's) while on vacation in Anna Maria. Quality smoke.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Guessing you got into those Ligas by now. What'd you think? I finally got around to the Liga's #9's and 52's I enjoyed them both but the #52 is by far my favorite. They both had a little harshness to them that I think some extra fermentation will help. I think both of them will improve with a couple years in the humidor. I will try them again next summer.
> 
> As for anything new, I added National Brand in Churchill to the rotation. Tough to beat for the money. I don't have any misconception these are in the same category as the others I mentioned, but they pack plenty of flavor for the price and are reasonably well constructed. So for a riding mower smoke or something to toke on while turning wrenches on the car, I work these in with the Flor de Oliva Gold line.
> 
> https://www.bestcigarprices.com/cigar-directory/national-cigars/national-churchill-natural-6315/





RiparianRanger said:


> Tough to beat Bolivar habano torpedos. Might be the only cigar that that is more copacetic on special occasions than the full body of the T9 and T52s


I have some Bolivar Coronas tempering in the humidor will most likely enjoy those over the coming holidays. 

My go to smokes this summer have been the Nub Maduro along with a few habanos, HUppman mag 50's, Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial, and my favorite Ramon Allones Special Select.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked on CAO's Red label.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

swisher sweet slims every day


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Black and mild sweet wood tip


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Gurkha's *


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tazmanme said:


> swisher sweet slims every day


Where do you get the slims?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 245755
> 
> *Gurkha's *


Gurkka Seduction and Legend are my favorite Gurkkas.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Acid , great with whiskey


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ayc grenadier minis. Blended with cuban seed tobacco. Natural imported wrapper. About 5 bucks for a box of 5.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

swisher sweet slims every day


bobk said:


> Where do you get the slims?


 Cigar store in the north end of Newark Ohio I can't remember the name and I am working out of town I will post when I get back and get more


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The Humidor, next time I'm in I'll put some coupons on them for you. Travis and Sharon are good people.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Have Montecristo's and Cohiba's from Cuba but my all time fav is Fuente Hemingway Signatures


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not trying to do a Commercial, but if you are free on 26th, Pipes and Pleasures(E.Main, Col.)will be having a Jazz trio perform. Suppose to buy couple cigars for admission price. It was pretty cool the last time I went.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Never miss an outdoor moment to enjoy a nice stogie


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Bobk


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Been enjoying these recently.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just enjoyed a La Traviata (maduro) made by CAO. Fine cigar for the money ($6.00)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tazmanme said:


> Thanks Bobk


I'm at the Humidor now and placed coupons on 2 full units of the slims. Thanks for buying Swishers.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Bob, Will try to get up there today just got home last night.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I never hit the stogies, but love a good Stanwell bowl of Lane's 1Q, or a bowl of 10 to Midnight in the evenings..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Swisher Sweets Grape Cigarillo for me!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I roll my own !!!!! But it is a process I take out the stuff they sent from phillys and mix in my own and put it back together


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

KPI said:


> I roll my own !!!!! But it is a process I take out the stuff they sent from phillys and mix in my own and put it back together


I think snoop dogg has a video on how to do that.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> Swisher Sweets Grape Cigarillo for me!


 love the white grape.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KPI said:


> I roll my own !!!!! But it is a process I take out the stuff they sent from phillys and mix in my own and put it back together


Me to! But i prefer swisher sweet,or backwoods


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back in the day before I went to the e-cig vaporizers my favorite was a little cigar called have a sweet. but I also liked a good swisher sweet when out drag racing and downing a few cold ones.
sherman


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

My uncle from Nc would always buy two boxes of Marsh Wheeling mountaineers whenever he'd come here to visit.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought I just might revive this thread. I’m all packed for a week of walleye fishing.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I do miss lighting up a good cigar. The BEST I've ever had were a couple of pre-embargo cubans my ex- bought for me from the Wharf in Dayton. Damn, they were good even after all those years.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Besides the one pictured... Doumitt cigars have been interesting.

https://doumittcigar.com/


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Never smoked,but a friend who is cheaper than anybody I know did.On my boat one time he lit a cigar that smelled like a garbage dump on a hot day mixed with burning hair.Smelled like hell, but kept the bugs away all day.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Was in the Dominican Republic last fall, was fantastic if you are a cigar guy smoking Cubans like Fidel , one of my greatest vacations


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

There’s a few more than 19. I won’t smoke them all but I like to have choices.


RiparianRanger said:


> Damn, boss. 19 sticks for a week of angling. You are not messing around.
> 
> 
> I bet that H. Upmann is a gem. Enjoy!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Ok gents, what's the best all-around Gurkha you would recommend I try? Never sampled them. This thread hypes them pretty good. I tend to steer toward Maduro over natural if that helps guide your recommendation


Gurkhas are really over priced and low quality for what they charge. They do have two that I like, the Seduction and the Legend. Check out some of the Rocky Patel Maduros or Liga Privada #52 by Drew Estate great smokes and not too expensive.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art has been my latest.
An excellent stick.
It's #6 on Cigar Aficionado list of top 25 sticks for 2018...and for good reason.
Also agree with mkalink with the Liga's and Rocky Patel Maduros. They are very hard to beat.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smoked a couple Diesel Whiskey Rows last weekend. 
First of them I've tried and they were very good.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I think what I had tonite was a "Duggs" can not really read the band. Wwhatever, it contained CBD and I said sure I'll try it. (Pipes and Pleasures) Cost 13 bucks, and honestly, will not buy it again. I will also think twice about any thing labeled "Duggs"
The draw was way to free. Flavor was average to ehhh... Gas station quality. Not a $13 cigar. I have been smoking these little cigars called Last Call... , not very long. But last good while.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drew Estates Tabak tonight.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> View attachment 317743
> View attachment 317745
> Drew Estates Tabak tonight.


Wish I could triple like that pic.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the 9 better. I haven’t had the 52. I had a shade last year at a meeting and it was pretty good. I don’t get them often since I’m cheap. I only grab them when we are at meetings. Upper management always bring the good stuff.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Wish I could triple like that pic.


I’ll try to get you some more.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I’ll try to get you some more.


Would love that!!!
Really enjoyed...and appreciate the ones you got me. 
Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Tried a Diesel a friend gave me the other day, it was just ok. STILL my go to and what I'm sticking with are NUB, haven't had a bad one yet!

One of the ways to judge a good cigar is evenness of burn and how long it holds an ash.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Tried a Diesel a friend gave me the other day, it was just ok. STILL my go to and what I'm sticking with are NUB, haven't had a bad one yet!
> 
> One of the ways to judge a good cigar is evenness of burn and how long it holds an ash.....
> View attachment 317923


Which one did you try S-n-S ?
I burned the 'whiskey' and enjoyed the flavor.
Have not tried the other Diesel offerings.
Also, both the burn and draw on both that I smoked was even throughout the total cigar. One thing I did notice was there was a bit more whiskey taste about half way through than when first lit.
My next treat will be the Herrera Esteli.
Check out the perfect triple cap on this one:


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> ^d*rew estate makes a good stick. Pay for that quality construction though.*
> 
> 
> Grabbed a Gurkha 12yr the other day to finally see what all the fuss is about


NUB? Made by Oliva, usually $3.50 to $4 when purchased in a sampler.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Romeo y Juleita 1875

Tried and true for me


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Which one did you try S-n-S ?
> I burned the 'whiskey' and enjoyed the flavor.
> Have not tried the other Diesel offerings.
> Also, both the burn and draw on both that I smoked was even throughout the total cigar. One thing I did notice was there was a bit more whiskey taste about half way through than when first lit.
> ...


I checked Cigars Intl, looks like it may have been the Shaq Diesel.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Fast waters stick was by drew estste. Their Liga line is excellent but pricey


Really like the Privada #9. It's one of my all time favs.
Another I really like is the Herrera Esteli Miami Edition. Smoked a couple of these awhile back and as soon as I can find them local, will surely grab some.
Don't really care for ordering sticks online.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Any Padron..


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Let’s try and revive this thread. It’s been a while, lately my go to smoke has been the Liga Privida T52 Flying Pig.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I’ve been into Deadwood Fat Bottom Bettys recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there nobody here that wants to share information on the cigars they enjoy. After all there aren’t many sharing fishing info. Lately I have enjoyed a Macanudo Inspirado. It’s a very dark, it is black and oily but the cigar but very mellow and full flavored.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

My favorite is a Fuente Hemingway Signature-still waiting on a box


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Where do you guys normally get yours? I hit the local cigar lodge, but love checking cigarmonster.com. They have great sales that change daily.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

CAO Brazilian. CAO Italian. CAO also makes one that used to be called the Soprano. Now its Called CAO in Red Letters. Fine smoke


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Had my first Diesel today, called Unholy Cocktail, while tying up some flies. Part of a sampler I bought of 5 different brands. 

Cigars International shows it as on the strong side, but seemed pretty mild to mid range to me. Decent flavor profile, weak ragged ash, had to stay on it to keep lit, had to re-lite a couple times. 

My go to Oliva is way better, had been curious about the Diesel smoke, I'll pass on them in the future.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I felt the same about the Diesel I tried, and a Gurka I got in a sampler too.

I really enjoy some of the infused cigars, but for a tasty traditional smoke try a "La Gloria Cubana - Spanish Press". They smoke VERY nice and go great with my Stillwright's Rum.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Same here with the Diesel. Just didn't care for it.
My go to infused stick is still the Rocky Patel Java red.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Same here with the Diesel. Just didn't care for it.
> My go to infused stick is still the Rocky Patel Java red.


Fastwater, if you like the Java give the "M by Macanudo" a try.

The belicoso shape of those concentrates the coffee flavor on your tongue and the smoke is thick, mild, and rich.

PS.
Thanks to mkalink for resurrecting this thread!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dave_E said:


> Fastwater, if you like the Java give the "M by Macanudo" a try.
> 
> The belicoso shape of those concentrates the coffee flavor on your tongue and the smoke is thick, mild, and rich.
> 
> ...


Will do DE...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Dave_E said:


> I felt the same about the Diesel I tried, and a Gurka I got in a sampler too.
> 
> I really enjoy some of the infused cigars, but for a tasty traditional smoke try a "La Gloria Cubana - Spanish Press". They smoke VERY nice and go great with my Stillwright's Rum.


The latest sampler I purchased came with some La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro, haven't had the opportunity to try one yet. 

I was really jones'n for a cigar yesterday and broke my no smoking in the house rule, and had one in the basement while tying. 

LOL I won't be doing that again for awhile, soon as I walked in the house from work today, cigar aroma. 

As far as infused, I like the Tabak Especial Limited Cafe' Con Leche, I'll have to keep an eye out fora deal on the Rocky Red, I try to keep my purchases around $4 per stick.

Have you heard of Leaf by Oscar? My fishing buddy met a guy while steelhead fishing and they swapped a couple sticks, he ended up liking them and purchased some and gave me one to try. Weirdest damn thing to look at, check out this video.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very interesting vid and cigar S&S.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> The latest sampler I purchased came with some La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro, haven't had the opportunity to try one yet.
> 
> I was really jones'n for a cigar yesterday and broke my no smoking in the house rule, and had one in the basement while tying.
> 
> ...


I smoke Leaf By Oscar cigars all the time. These cigars were created by Jim Robinson the owner of Leaf and Bean located in the Pittsburgh Strip District and Oscar Valladares of Rocky Patel. They are great cigars. I would recommend the Island Jim by Oscar its a wonderful smoke.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Splurged on a 13 dollar Cigar called The Tabernacle... Worth splurging on.... Very dark color but nice mild smoke.


----------

